# Controlling Internet Access



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm looking for a way to control the internet access on my DS15's computer. I want the standard parental controls - blocking adult content and time limits. We aren't having any problems at the moment, but just wanting to make sure that we don't in the future. He has a lot of offline games that he likes to play so I would like to put the pc in his room or at least out of the living room because of the sound. It's not just the sound of the games, he has headphones he can use, it's his talking to the game when something goes wrong.









Is there a program that I can use that doesn't cost a fortune that actually works? I don't want to spend the money on something that doesn't do its job and I'm not experienced enough with this type of software to know the difference in them? We used to have a 2wire modem/router that had the controls I want, but it died and now we just have a Motorola from AT&T. With the 2wire I could access everything from my computer without having to install new software on each pc. That is what I would really like to have again.

TIA


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I did it one step different with my ex-wife's daughter... 

We didn't put any controls on the computer, but we did install a key stroke logger. It would recorded EVERYTHING, including where she went, who she talked to, what she deleted, so on and so forth... 

We let her know we trusted her to use her better judgement but that we were able to se what she did and when.... Once or twice something would pop up and she would come and tell us.... but only one time did we have to have a sit down talk with her. Seemed she was getting into too many conversations with people she didn't know... 

We felt it was better to have her make choices, than to block her... She pretty much always did the right thing.. To us, it was better going that route... teaching critical thinking...


----------



## lordoftheweeds (Dec 27, 2012)

We use this http://www1.k9webprotection.com/ it's free and you can set it up to block by ratings and also specific sites.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry, but for kids I recommend keeping computers in the living room where everyone can see what is going on. Tell him every time he talks to the game, he has to shut it down for the rest of the night, he'll shut up.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

"I'm looking for a way to control the internet access on my DS15's computer."








Anything you do to limit access for a 15 year old boy will be undone by same 15 year old boy before you even get to another room of the house.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Any "content" blocker is going to need a subscription to worth anything. With web sites being added and removed by thousands daily a static program is not going to work.

For a kids computer putting it in a public place is a better option. If you dont trust your kid maybe working on that would help. If you do allow the computer in a private area use your router to restrict HOURS that your child's computer can access the internet so there are no late night adult sessions.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. How do I use the router to restrict access?


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

KyMama said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. How do I use the router to restrict access?


Login to your router and look for a "access restrictions" options.


----------

